# Blood in Stool



## CaroleG (Aug 13, 2016)

We were in Illinois a few weeks ago, and our 1 1/2 year old Havanese had diarrhea. We did discover that he was eating rabbit droppings in the yard. We stopped taking him out to the area. I fed him rice and chicken and it resolved. Now 2 1/2 weeks later, here in Ca, he had stool with mucus and blood. Took a stool specimen in to vet and they are testing the stool for Girardia. He acts like he is fine and is eating. The test will take 24 hours. I am worried. Maybe it is not the rabbit dropping and maybe something else. Any thoughts?


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

We were just going to post about Shama eating rabbit poop in the (fenced-in) back yard when we saw your post.

Here is a link to an old post about rabbit poop:

http://www.havaneseforum.com/6-general-discussion/116002-help-rabbit-poop-not-treat.html

I don't know what your boy might have, but I hope the vet can ease your mind soon.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

No advice, but keep us posted.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

When Scout was a puppy he had diarrhea with blood and mucus his stool. I remember giving him Flagyl and it cleared up. The stool specimen was negative.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Molly had a period of time with a lot of GI issues when she was younger. She also had some bloody stools at times. We brought her each time to the vet where stool tests were always normal. She was treated with Metronidizole, probiotics and bland diet. The vet finally wanted to put her on a prescription diet. I told her I was not crazy about the ingredients in those and wanted to try a limited ingredient diet first. This proved to work out great for Molly. That, along with a daily probiotic, has resolved her GI issues. If your boy continues to have issues this may be something you want to consider. Good luck and I hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Cmward (Jun 28, 2017)

Molly120213 said:


> Molly had a period of time with a lot of GI issues when she was younger. She also had some bloody stools at times. We brought her each time to the vet where stool tests were always normal. She was treated with Metronidizole, probiotics and bland diet. The vet finally wanted to put her on a prescription diet. I told her I was not crazy about the ingredients in those and wanted to try a limited ingredient diet first. This proved to work out great for Molly. That, along with a daily probiotic, has resolved her GI issues. If your boy continues to have issues this may be something you want to consider. Good luck and I hope he feels better soon.


I swear by probiotics for myself and for my pups. I gave Apollo Nature's Farmacy Complete Probiotic daily with his food and his "fussy tummy" issues disappeared.


----------



## CaroleG (Aug 13, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I hope everything will be ok. Willow is also a rabbit poop eater. She absolutely loves it. I've never seen it cause any problems though. Please keep us informed.


----------



## CaroleG (Aug 13, 2016)

Just got a call from our vet and the stool test was all normal. He is going to prescribe something to settle his stomach. I was afraid of parasites, but not present.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> I hope everything will be ok. Willow is also a rabbit poop eater. She absolutely loves it. I've never seen it cause any problems though. Please keep us informed.


My dogs are terrible wild-animal-poop eaters. We could never go on woods walks if I had a no-tolerance rule about this, though I do, of course, do my best to discourage it. They have never gotten sick from it.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I think sometimes eating grass can cause it too.


----------



## CaroleG (Aug 13, 2016)

Turns out the prescription was for Metronidazole. Hope he feels better soon. Thanks for the feedback.


----------

